# Pen for an electrician



## bally15 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello everyone
I've been asked to make a pen for someone who is an electrician. They were hoping to make it themed  but I'm drawing a blank, literally. The hunter pen, tons of ideas but this is a tough one.  i only sell to cover material costs so the price can be kept down easily
Your suggestions would be greatly appreciated
Matt


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 23, 2017)

bally15 said:


> Hello everyone
> I've been asked to make a pen for someone who is an electrician. They were hoping to make it themed  but I'm drawing a blank, literally. The hunter pen, tons of ideas but this is a tough one.  i only sell to cover material costs so the price can be kept down easily
> Your suggestions would be greatly appreciated
> Matt




Is he a Union Electrician??? If not copper braided pen is the answer. There are those that cast these.


I am working on a few different ones right now.


----------



## luckyscroller788 (Mar 23, 2017)

I really like those!


----------



## mark james (Mar 23, 2017)

*Question*



jttheclockman said:


> bally15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...




Just curious, what difference does it make if he/she is union or not; and then the suggestion for a copper braid???

My grandfather was union, my father was union, both electricians.  I have no idea what this designation make a difference for?  Just a question.

Oh, Love the copper braid pens!  Would make nice gifts for union, non union, and anyone else.


----------



## Gregf (Mar 23, 2017)

Was wondering the same thing.

Though for a union elec you could make a decal with the IBEW logo?


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 23, 2017)

You might also wrap a tube with copper wire and either solder or cast it depending on the gauge. Also maybe wrap with the strands of Cat5 cable and cast. The decal or label cast is also a good choice.


----------



## Gregf (Mar 23, 2017)

Do some Lichtenberg burning on a pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 23, 2017)

Gregf said:


> Was wondering the same thing.
> 
> Though for a union elec you could make a decal with the IBEW logo?



Bingo. That is the reason I asked. Because you can make a decal with the IBEW logo. That is what I am working on. if he is not union then he does not get to carry the logo.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 23, 2017)

mark james said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > bally15 said:
> ...




Mark I answered in the other post too but my thought was if he or she was union then the IBEW logo as a decal is perfect. If he or she is not then they do not carry the logo. Yes the copper braid is for all electricians. As I said I am currently working on a few ideas right now. 

Glad to hear you have some of my Brothers in your family. A 44 year member here.


----------



## bally15 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone, great idea, 
Do you know where I can buy blanks??


----------



## Gregf (Mar 24, 2017)

I do like the copper braid idea. 
Will keep this in mind for "Thanks" presents for the electricians for data center projects.
Have worked with a lot of electricians over the years.
Wish I could have given them one of these.

During my last office floor remodel project, I gave the facilities guys pens made from scap window sill, corian like, material.


----------



## Gajic's Blanks (Mar 24, 2017)

just for something different...

what about a blank (maybe blue) with lightning through it? Its an idea ive been toying with for a "Thor" blank


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 24, 2017)

bally15 said:


> Thanks everyone, great idea,
> Do you know where I can buy blanks??




Bear Tooth Woods if you are looking for the braided blanks. 



Bear Tooth Woods - Copper Braid Pen Blank - Cigar


----------



## PenPal (Mar 24, 2017)

Many years ago I made apen called Sparky 2 my remaining pic is small.

I cut the top from white Corian the hex cut African Ebony base, the centre band made the thread it went down gangbusters for a mate. 

I became a Sparky in the 1950,s when we did Auto Electrical work as part of our 5 yr apprenticeship.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 24, 2017)

Hmmm ... wondering why nobody's brought up the use of a circuit board blank for an electrician's pen ... who else would understand the components and layout of the circuitry better???


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 24, 2017)

Skie_M said:


> Hmmm ... wondering why nobody's brought up the use of a circuit board blank for an electrician's pen ... who else would understand the components and layout of the circuitry better???




Perhaps an electronics person. I see electrical and electronics as two different fields.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 24, 2017)

What about using a cartridge fuse or two for the body with a wire nut nib. The clip could be hammered copper(for strength) attached to the top by a green ground screw.  A copper wire wrap makes the centerband.
Now, this says Electrician immediately to me!


----------



## mecompco (Mar 24, 2017)

Charlie_W said:


> Skie_M said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm ... wondering why nobody's brought up the use of a circuit board blank for an electrician's pen ... who else would understand the components and layout of the circuitry better???
> ...



Yup, I can tell you what the components on a circuit board are, but when it came time for me to replace a GFI outlet I could not get it to work (Googling, YouTube and all)--had to call my electrician friend to come over and fix it. Two different fields for sure.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 24, 2017)

Yea that would not have been my choice either with a circuit board pen. I associate those with computer geeks and gamers. 

There are so many things that can be done. here is one that was done a few years ago. I am working on a version of this also. 


www.penturners.org/forum/f13/kitless-bx-cable-pen-42616/


----------



## m4skinner (Mar 24, 2017)

bally15 said:


> Thanks everyone, great idea,
> Do you know where I can buy blanks??



I make them.


----------



## Ron Bogert (Mar 24, 2017)

You can also get the blanks with the printed circuit boards in them.


----------



## Bryguy (Aug 5, 2021)

Here is the pen (Rollerball) I made for an electrician


----------



## WriteON (Aug 5, 2021)

Sorry to go off track... I once told a woman I was an electrician and would like check her shorts........


----------



## qquake (Aug 5, 2021)

You guys do realize, the original posts are from 2017, right?


----------



## Bats (Aug 5, 2021)

Bryguy said:


> Here is the pen (Rollerball) I made for an electrician
> View attachment 314190


How did you make the bit in the second pic? Is that a custom casting?



qquake said:


> You guys do realize, the original posts are from 2017, right?


Good pens and bad jokes never go out of style.


----------



## Bryguy (Aug 6, 2021)

qquake said:


> You guys do realize, the original posts are from 2017, right?


I do now!


----------



## Bryguy (Aug 6, 2021)

Bats said:


> How did you make the bit in the second pic? Is that a custom casting?
> 
> 
> Good pens and bad jokes never go out of style.


The cap was machined from Aluminum and then etched using the process described by Brad Gothard (see Library)


----------



## WriteON (Aug 6, 2021)

qquake said:


> You guys do realize, the original posts are from 2017, right?


I'm from 47..... I win


----------



## Bats (Aug 6, 2021)

Bryguy said:


> The cap was machined from Aluminum and then etched using the process described by Brad Gothard (see Library)


Any chance of a link? All I could find by Brad were on anodizing and rings, and got no hits at all for etch/etched/etching.


----------



## Bryguy (Aug 7, 2021)

Bats said:


> Any chance of a link? All I could find by Brad were on anodizing and rings, and got no hits at all for etch/etched/etching.


Try this


----------



## Bats (Aug 7, 2021)

Bryguy said:


> Try this


Thanks! I may have to give that a try, once (if) I ever get my workbench cleaned off for more anodizing experiments.


----------

